# Blog for Property Preservation



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi everyone, can anyone suggest any other blogs for Property Preservation. This is a great group just looking for additional discussions.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

this is the best and most updated you'll find their are others but you'll see old posts just google property preservation forums or blogs


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

MidWest75 said:


> Hi everyone, can anyone suggest any other blogs for Property Preservation. This is a great group just looking for additional discussions.


You have to pay $50 for the year,,, but it's informative... Google
US Field Inspection & Property Preservation Discussion Forums


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

Great, thanks so much!!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> You have to pay $50 for the year,,, but it's informative... Google
> US Field Inspection & Property Preservation Discussion Forums








After looking thru their site I'll never be joining up.

I quote "If you go off on a tangent.......................... you'll be placed on permanent moderation".

I can see that for bad behavior etc, but for topic hijacking or "going off on a tangent'??????????????????????
Geez

$50 a year fees???????????

No FNGs allowed, 3 yrs min experience and references are required before allowed access to the forum. Allegedly the refs are checked too. How the F are they going to do that? The first company that I did pres work for back in the late 90s and 2000 is no longer in biz.

They are just wound too tight and too full of themselves over there for my tastes. So until I get sheet canned from here............ ya'll are stuck with me. 

:laughing:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

*You might like these ones*



MidWest75 said:


> Hi everyone, can anyone suggest any other blogs for Property Preservation. This is a great group just looking for additional discussions.



Here are a couple blogs you might find interesting:

Property Preservation Industry Discussion Feed

Property Preservation Blog


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info!


----------

